# first grooming



## jägers_mom_jypsy&sunni2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sunni has her last shots on the 29th and first grooming at the vets office drop off is at 8 appt is at 5 should I go pick her up then go all the way back for appt or let her have the experience of all day boarding for her first time shes 14 weeks. It is the vet so its not like she wont be taken care of.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So how did she do? So sweet when they are that young!


----------



## jägers_mom_jypsy&sunni2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Its on Thursday.


----------



## jägers_mom_jypsy&sunni2 (Jul 26, 2013)

She did great! Only issues was the water she didn't want to be touched with it she wanted to play with it in the puddles just not while being sprayed. She didnt like the trimmers used on her potty area but the feet were fine. We dont have teeth right now just nubs and gums but they went ahead and played with her teeth. Did her ears and trimmed her nails. She was so gorgeous then she get home out of the truck and boom rolls in the dirt. While my 4 year old rejoiced in her being home with some light nippy and mouthing to make her wet so mud could cling. Lol. Poor daddy didnt get to see his girl all dolled up lol.


----------

